# flounder light in or out of the water?



## bfish

trying to rig up lights on a 13ft whaler. Can the lights ride above the water or do they have to be submerged? Which is better? Does halogen have to be submerged and does a 12v bulb have to be?


----------



## X-Shark

First we must know if your going to run a generator?

Some 12V lights you can't run out of the water. They must have the water to cool them.

Then depending on the light.....If the light is out of the water and gets hit by a cold splash of water it will shatter.


----------



## bfish

*lights*

no generator. just a battery and 12v bulbs


----------



## Flounderpounder

You are going to get a variety of opinions (e.g. "Ford vs. Chevy) but for my .02 cents, I run them under water. I find there is a lot less glare, unless the water is smooth as glass. I think you'll find most 12V setups use under water lights.


----------



## jhamilton226

I don't know enough to really say anything here but in my past few years of flounder gigging I would agree with Flounderpounder that having your lights in the water make for less glare and it seems to me at least that the light catches the edges of underwater objects (i.e. Flounder!) a little bit better. The biggest problem with in-water setups is depending on your rig you might get a little wet taking them on and off, but its fishing on a boat so how do you not get a little wet most times???


----------



## Flounder Hounder

I run mine in the water also, Generators are too noisy for me. just bought some AquaStars. I really like them. They are 100 watts as compare to Starfires which are 50 watts. I can get about 4 hours out of a single battery with 2 lights. Where are you located? If close by, I could help you with how I set mine up. I'm located in the Niceville area.


----------



## bamafan611

Plus 1 on the aquastars. For underwater lights they are great and any time I had a problem with one they sent me anouther with no problem.


----------



## jigmaster

*Depends*

On water clarity-----If water is murky, cloudy, alge bloom, red tide etc.

A 25-50w 12v rv bulb in a clamp light will work pretty good.Screw the bulb in all the way back it out 1/2 turn silicone around the thread base a socket then retighten it keeps the connection water tight if you need to replace it cut aroung the silicone then back the bulb out.

I usually rely on a starfire and one battery i experimented with LED's a while back.

Some guys are using HID or xenon lights to penetrate the water column with pretty good results.

But i am old school. 
More than a couple lights a generator is just overkill ,noisy,smelly and generally takes away from the enjoyment of the hunt.

I recently moved to a new area and slay them just like i have done for years. 

Keep it simple!


----------



## X-Shark

> a generator is just overkill ,noisy,smelly and generally takes away from the enjoyment of the hunt.


I use to think that too. BUT you have to buy the right generator. Yes my money experimented there too. HONDA is money well spent.

Now back to the question. These pix's will answer your questions. The reflectors are 6in stainless bowels. Do not go larger. They will have to much resistance in the water if you do. Yes these are Starfires and glued with silicone in 1in PVC.










I just cut this mounting platform up the other day.


----------



## jspooney

that is really sharp, XShark. Do you use the Ginny with the starfires? Thought they were 12v. I have a EI3000 that is awesome, but need a different boat to use it.


----------



## X-Shark

They are 12V..... No Genny at that time. 

In 2 boats I've gone thru 5 light changes.....More expensive each time. 

My lights have evolved from what you see above to this.


----------



## karma

i have waded old school with 12volt lights with great success.. 
i have gigged by boat in my 13ft Whaler using 12volt bulbs growing up with great success too.

however.. now i use a small honda generator to run two 300watt halogens resting just under the bow of the boat and above the water..

I am sure people may be submerging bulbs when using a generator but I never felt like it was all that necessary.. its true the glare will be minimized.. however I never felt to comfortable with idea of submerging 600 watts.. 

they all have pros and cons.. but i will say this.. 

once you get the right setup using a generator you will be sold on the clarity.. I tend to believe the generator noise does not make a significant disadvantage.. 

I do rest my generator on 2 inch foam to absorb vibrations and to lessen the sound..

From my experiences.. the flounder instinctively rely on camouflaging to the bottom when approached by lights and sounds of a motor.. boat or generator.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bowdiddly

karma said:


> i have waded old school with 12volt lights with great success..
> i have gigged by boat in my 13ft Whaler using 12volt bulbs growing up with great success too.
> 
> however.. now i use a small honda generator to run two 300watt halogens resting just under the bow of the boat and above the water..
> 
> I am sure people may be submerging bulbs when using a generator but I never felt like it was all that necessary.. its true the glare will be minimized.. however I never felt to comfortable with idea of submerging 600 watts..
> 
> they all have pros and cons.. but i will say this..
> 
> once you get the right setup using a generator you will be sold on the clarity.. I tend to believe the generator noise does not make a significant disadvantage..
> 
> I do rest my generator on 2 inch foam to absorb vibrations and to lessen the sound..
> 
> From my experiences.. the flounder instinctively rely on camouflaging to the bottom when approached by lights and sounds of a motor.. boat or generator.. :thumbsup:


I am a 12v underwater man but I do agree with you.


----------



## X-Shark

You do realize this thread is 3yrs old right?



> I do rest my generator on 2 inch foam to absorb vibrations and to lessen the sound..
> 
> From my experiences.. the flounder instinctively rely on camouflaging to the bottom when approached by lights and sounds of a motor..


Hell we crank the Ipod up and let her rip....The worst thing that spooks Flounder is when a Full moon is Up. #2 is raking a trolling motor over their back.


----------



## mjg21

Flounderpounder said:


> You are going to get a variety of opinions (e.g. "Ford vs. Chevy) but for my .02 cents, I run them under water. I find there is a lot less glare, unless the water is smooth as glass. I think you'll find most 12V setups use under water lights.


+1 underwater lights


----------



## mjg21

jigmaster said:


> beautiful dog jigmaster i just lost my boxer of nine years last month..... best dog u can get imo nice catch also!!!


----------

